# The house of the colonel



## heeftmeer (Jun 20, 2012)

We did this last sunday and almost drove along the place. We entered it and in a sudden all lights went on inside. Is there anybody home? I shouted. No reply. There were some sensors in the room to put up all the lights. What a place.. The last man who lived here was an old colonel of the marechaussee of Holland. His uniform was upstairs. More shots are following soon. 
1



Colonel out of duty by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr

2



The remains of an officer by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr

3



The glasses of the colonel by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr

4



At the kitchentable by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr

5



outside the colonels house by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr

6



PC by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr

7



Stereo by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr

8



the great invention by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr

9



The daughter of the colonel by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr

10



Whats up in the kitchen by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr

11



Opinel France by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr

12



The nice bathroom by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr

13



The sink in my fav shape by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jun 20, 2012)

What a lovely looking place! Looks like there are plenty of photo opportunities in side too! 

The lights going on would have scared the crap out of me though!  Cheers for posting them up


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jun 20, 2012)

Awesome find. Is it really totally abandoned though, who is paying the electric bill?


----------



## Mars Lander (Jun 20, 2012)

Great looking images really really crisp and that location looks to be mesmerising, but as UE-OMJ says is it really just left ? Not sure what I would do in a place like that , we do tend to stay a long time as we move each other out of the way for shots and setting our cams up, but here it looks more a of a quck snap and go, but still . Really enjoyed looking at your photographs


----------



## Lucky Pants (Jun 20, 2012)

Pics are brill .


----------



## perjury saint (Jun 20, 2012)

Splendid!!


----------



## kehumff (Jun 20, 2012)

very nice , like the editing


----------



## KingRat (Jun 20, 2012)

Awesome stuff


----------



## leftorium (Jun 20, 2012)

nice shots although I prefer the more subtle processing of some of your earlier reports


----------



## Lucky Pants (Jun 20, 2012)

(pic 6)He or she just been on DP and nipped out do so sploorin , come on who are ya ?.


----------



## Priority 7 (Jun 20, 2012)

Nice work Heeft love the processing and the pics are superb as always



skeleton key said:


> Really nice location and shots
> You can clearly see its been un touched for a considerable time .
> 
> As for the power being on as an indicator to determine if a property is abandoned or derelict would reduce my splores via half lol
> ...



Bud I would have thought one of your more recent experiences would have been enough to slow you down  I am just glad you didn't stumble across and of the customers when you realised


----------



## night crawler (Jun 20, 2012)

Wonderful stuff that just amazing it is so untouched.


----------



## heeftmeer (Jun 20, 2012)

UE-OMJ said:


> Awesome find. Is it really totally abandoned though, who is paying the electric bill?


Its abandoned while there is no bed and its a mess everywhere. I think the family is paying the bills and wait for an opportunity to sell it. But the crises is in our advantage now.
Thanks for your comment


----------



## heeftmeer (Jun 20, 2012)

Lucky Pants said:


> (pic 6)He or she just been on DP and nipped out do so sploorin , come on who are ya ?.


 I don't understand your question. Maybee its about me(as read and read your note again), well than I can say that I explore for many years now. In first I was very carefull and thought that I could not enter places like this. Nowadays it doesn't scare me off and go and take a look. For this location I am shure that its abandoned. In Pic6 it seems to be a normal situation but when I had lowered the camera you could see that I stood in the mess of the front room. Maybee this is an answer on your question.
Three other pics

1



Made in Japan by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr
2



Masterchef 65 Moulinex by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr
3



Akai tapes by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr


----------



## Dawnwarrior (Jun 20, 2012)

What An Absolutely Stunning Place. Quality Pics...


----------



## TeeJF (Jun 20, 2012)

Another quality posting from our man over the channel! Nice one bud! *****


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 20, 2012)

Stunning. Puts the 'crooked house' to shame! 
I shouldn't like the processing, but the report is addictive, couldn't wait to see the next photo! 
Hats off for the find, and thanks for sharing!


----------



## Silent Hill (Jun 21, 2012)

Mind blowing.


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jun 21, 2012)

what a fantastic collection of photos...you just get better and better! love your reports.


----------



## mersonwhoopie (Jun 21, 2012)

Great report and pics, I was expecting KFC


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 21, 2012)

That is amazing! another great report from you,superb photos thanks for sharing these.


----------



## onthebusescrazy (Jun 21, 2012)

Bloody Amazing Find There Mate Thank You Brillant pictures .


----------



## corn_flake88 (Aug 12, 2012)

Amazing work.. I love your stuff!


----------



## wherever i may roam (Aug 12, 2012)

Cool place...


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Aug 12, 2012)

heeftmeer said:


> I don't understand your question. Maybee its about me(as read and read your note again), well than I can say that I explore for many years now. In first I was very carefull and thought that I could not enter places like this. Nowadays it doesn't scare me off and go and take a look. For this location I am shure that its abandoned. In Pic6 it seems to be a normal situation but when I had lowered the camera you could see that I stood in the mess of the front room. Maybee this is an answer on your question.
> 
> Do not worry, Lucky Pants was just exhibiting a bit of our weird English sense of humour. Just imagine the house is owned by a DP member who was sitting at that computer an planning an explore just before you entered and took photo 6. Lucky Pants was asking which of us on here were sitting there - if you see what I mean. If one has to explain a joke it is no longer a joke!


----------



## Jet48 (Aug 13, 2012)

Amazing pictures all that stuff left untouched. Great report Thanks


----------



## urbexdad (Aug 13, 2012)

Looks amazing...fantastic report n pics !!!


----------



## whodareswins (Aug 13, 2012)

Absolutely superb find. PP is incredible too.


----------



## darkside (Aug 14, 2012)

nice work i enloyed reading it


----------

